# Enrhumé depuis 3 semaines



## Syl32 (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je suis très énervée ce matin parce que la maman de L me l'a amené ce matin avec le nez complètement bouché... mais en short !!!
Cela fait 3 semaines que cette petite a le nez qui coule. Les parents ne font rien à part me dire le matin "elle a un peu le nez qui coule".
Je n'ose rien dire parce que je me connais, je serais agressive, donc je ronge mon frein.
Ce matin elle me rajoute "mais là elle a le nez carrément bouché". J'ai répondu "encore ?" mais aucune réaction.
Et moi, les filles j'en ai ras le bol de la moucher, de surveiller tout le temps qu'elle ne contamine pas les autres petits, etc.
Aujourd'hui c'est le pompon parce que L est vraiment prise, le nez et les yeux qui coulent et complètement amorphe.
Je sais que je ne peux pas refuser un enfant avec un rhume et je n'en ai pas l'intention mais là j'en ai vraiment ras le bol.
Que feriez-vous à ma place ?


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Octobre 2022)

J'appelle un des PE en lui disant que sa fille a presque 40 de fièvre et qu'elle est au bord des convulsions.
Si elle ne réagit pas à ça c'est que c'est grave pour une mère, je lui dis que je suis contrainte d'appeler la PMI .....
Au bout d'un moment ça va...


----------



## Syl32 (10 Octobre 2022)

Oui c'est tentant mais je ne sais pas si j'oserais mentir comme ça .


----------



## MeliMelo (10 Octobre 2022)

Vous pouvez lui suggérer d'aller voir le médecin car la situation semble s'être empirée. Après la rhino il n'y a pas vraiment de traitement, doliprane si douleur ou fièvre et mouchage de nez, donc pour vous concrètement je ne sais pas si ça changera grand chose. Mais ne rongez pas votre frein, ça ne sert à rien. Pour les habits dites lui aussi que vous attendez des habits adaptés à la saison mais chez nous c'est pas évident en ce moment, il fait assez frais le matin et très beau l'après-midi. Le dialogue, il n'y a que ça.


----------



## Griselda (10 Octobre 2022)

A ta place j'apprendrais à dire poliment mais surement que si oui un rhume doit passer en une semaine, il est indispensable d'emmener voir le médecin surtout si on coche l'une de ces cases:
- l'enfant est très pris
- que c'est bouché ou coule épais, jaune (vert) c'est qu'il y a infection et que le serum phy ne suffit pas
- que ça dure plus d'une semaine
- que l'enfant a du mal à dormir, manger, ou jouer
Il faut comprendre qu'un jeune enfant ne saura pas se moucher tout seul correctement et donc l'infection peut dégénérer plus fortement que pour un adulte.
Qu'on peut commencer par aller demander coneil à son pharmacien qui sera à même de dire si oui il faut voir un médecin.
Il faut comprendre aussi qu'un rhume non soigné va s’étendre à toute la sphère ORL, occasionnant des otites à répétition et un risque de surdité, des mâchoires qui se déplacent à force de respirer par la bouche, des difficultés de langage...
Expliquer aussi que si oui cet apres midi on prévoit du soleil et de belles températures, le propre de l'inter-saison comme l'automne et le printemps c'est l'écart de température donc non pas en short le matin, celui ci doit rester dans le sac pour être proposé par Nounou l'apres midi si la meteo l'indique.

Si quand tout ça est dit et expliqué gentiment le Parent continu de faire la sourde oreille, méprise les besoins élémentaires de soin de l'enfant malgré que tu les informes, tu contacte ta puer' qui t'aidera à régler ce problème.

Une formation en "communication interpersonnelle" pourrait t'aider à comprendre comment t'y prendre avant d'exploser et de dire les choses de façons peu agréable.


----------



## Griselda (10 Octobre 2022)

Rappelons que seul la consultation du médecin pour affirmer ou non que ce n'est qu'un rhume, que ça n'a pas dégénéré et l'alerte ultime est l'enfant apathique, amorphe.

Perso je l’appellerai pour lui dire que son enfant ne va pas bien du tout, parce que c'est vrai, qu'il est à présent indispensable de voir un medecin au plus vite.


----------



## newg31 (10 Octobre 2022)

Ici aussi, gros rhumes pour les 3 pitchounes depuis quasi un mois 😕... 
Elles ont toutes été absentes de qqs heures à qqs jours, toutes consultées le docteur 1 à 3 fois, lavage de nez fréquents, chez leurs parents comme ici, mais ce rhume ne passe pas, les 3 sont encore bien enrhumées se matin... 
Bref... Je vais encore passer la boîte de mouchoirs en deux jours et les siestes vont être... Compliquées... 🙄
J'ai moi même été enrhumée la semaine dernière, j'espère que ça va aller cette semaine 💪.


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Un appel ou SMS au parent pour lui dire que par rapport à la semaine dernière, l'état de l'enfant par rapport à sa rhinopharyngite semble s'être détérioré. Que ce qui vous alerte particulièrement étant l'apathie de l'enfant. Demander une prise d'avis médical dans la journée son état semblant peu compatible avec un accueil en collectivité.


----------



## Marine35 (10 Octobre 2022)

Je suis dans le même cas avec un accueilli et ça dure depuis 1 mois ! J’ai été malade une 1ere fois ( les autres accueillis non) et depuis lundi matin rebelote. Résultat je suis malade depuis mercredi soir et cette fois c’est corsé ! Et depuis vendredi j’ai un autre petit qui est malade ( son papa n’est pas content). J’ai rdv aujourd’hui chez le médecin, je suis au bout du rouleau. Celui qui est malade depuis le départ toujours aucune consultation envisagée alors que ça ne s’arrange pas ( il n’est pas là aujourd’hui). Le copain part après le repas, il va chez le médecin mais en attendant il est fatigué, grognon et c’est compliqué. J’ai dormi de 1h passé à 5h30. J’ai prévenu hier que moi j’allais chez le médecin. On ne peut refuser un enfant pour un rhume et c’est pénible si les parents ne soignent pas correctement leur enfant ( il ne veut pas de sérum phy) et ne consultent pas quand ça dure


----------



## Syl32 (10 Octobre 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos conseils. Je vais parler à la maman ce soir en développant dans le même sens que les conseils de Griselda. Cela dit je lui ai déjà dit tout ça et elle reste "méfiante". On dirait que son intérêt premier est que je ne refuse surtout pas d'accueillir L et que je fasse le boulot d'infirmière à sa place !!! Mais comme dit Nanou91, au bout d'un moment ça va.
Je vais surveiller L et si son état n'empire pas je vais laisser passer la journée et je vais m'entraîner à rester zen pour parler à la maman ce soir.


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Et bien j'ai eu le cas hier soir
Message de la maman pour me dire que la petite à eut de la fièvre tous le week-end très prise et grosse toux
Oreilles limite otite 
Ca fait 3 semaines que je fais des lavages de nez quotidien 
Vendredi la petite n'était pas bien de toute la journée 
38 de température 

Problème 
Maman est médecin généraliste et voulait me laisser sa fille ce matin 
J'ai refusé catégoriquement de la prendre 

Arrive un moment yen à marre 
Le ton est monté par message et ensuite au téléphone 
Mais je n'est pas cédé pour autant 
Elle l'a très mal pris j'en suis consciente mais comment gérer 4 enfants durant 10 heures comme cela ??? 

Je ne suis pas infirmière ni aide soignante moi. 
J'accueille jusqu'à une certaine limite


----------



## Syl32 (10 Octobre 2022)

Le problème c'est que je ne peux pas me permettre de déduire une journée parce que j'aurais refusé de la prendre. Et je me demande des fois si la mère ne le sait pas et n'en joue pas.
Les parents sont vraiment égoïstes. Ils ne pensent pas que leur enfant est très mal toute la journée et serait mieux chez lui, cocooné par papa ou maman, qu'il contamine les autres petits (qui en retour contamineront leur enfant, et c'est sans fin), qu'il contamine aussi leur assistante maternelle (et ensuite ils font la tête quand elle "ose" tomber malade) ainsi que sa propre famille. C'est usant à force ce manque de respect, tout ça pour ne pas perdre une journée de boulot. Ils oublient que c'est leur enfant et qu'ils ont des responsabilités envers lui en premier lieu, et plus que les autres acteurs de leur éducation (assmat, école, crèche etc...).
Voilà c'était mon coup de colère du jour . Ca fait un bien fou.
Tu as eu raison de tenir le coup et dire non Assmatzam.


----------



## Marine35 (10 Octobre 2022)

Syl32 c’est ça le problème, on doit faire les soins ( qu’eux ne font pas car l’enfant refuse) et passer la journée à moucher les nez et c’est franchement pénible


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Est ce que L a de la fièvre ? Est ce que dans le protocole actuel a 38,5 l'enfant repart chez lui.?
Il n'y a pas à être agressive pour dire a un parent que son enfant doit être vu par le médecin. Téléphoner à la maman ce midi en lui demandant de prendre rdv au plus vite car L est de plus en plus malade encombré et amorphe. Il faut vraiment que le médecin l'ausculte pour dire ce qu'il a??


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Surtout en période covid. Seul un avis médical peut déterminer si Covid ou simple rhume. Quand j'ai eu la covid mes symptômes étaient ceux d'une simple sinusite. Rhume qui lui même est dû à un virus et pas à un simple coup de froid.


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Octobre 2022)

De toute façon si les parents consultent et ont un certificat pour garder L c'est 5 j par an qui peuvent être otés a ton salaire. A un moment il faut bien soigner les enfants.


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Oui comme Catie je pense aussi que le médecin doit dire si covid ou pas.


----------



## Marine35 (10 Octobre 2022)

Assmatzam quel est l’interêt de vous dérangez un dimanche si ce n’est de vous prévenir que l’enfant est malade et sera absent ?! Et puis franchement ils s’imaginent que c’est marrant pour nous d’essuyer des nez qui coulent toute la journée et faire des lavages surtout qu’eux ne suivent pas derrière


----------



## Griselda (10 Octobre 2022)

Ce n'est pas parce que tu alerte le PE que son enfant ne va pas bien et devrait voir un medecin que ça veut dire que tu refuse l'accueil. Il peut obtenir un RDV en fin de journée ou le samedi. Ca fait 3 semaines que ça dure sans aller consulter ce n'est pas normal.
Si les Parents manquent à ce devoir contacte ta PMI. C'est elle qui expliquera AUSSI aux PE qu'ils doivent consulter un medecin.
Si c'est dans la journée ça ne sera une journée déduite que si le medecin donne un Certificat.
Personne ne dit que tu dois refuser l'accueil. Par contre ton role n'est certainement pas de laisser le Parent ne pas soigner son enfant sans rien dire sous pretexte que tu as besoin de ton salaire.


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

@Marine35 quand j'ai répondu au sms de la maman pour lui dire que je n'attendrai pas demain matin pour la prévenir de mon refus d'accueil 
Car elle voulait voir comment se passerai la nuit avant de décider si elle me l'a déposé 
Elle l'a très mal pris 

Bah oui je préfère être claire dès le début 

Elle m'a répondu que si elle avait su elle ne m'aurait rien dit et elle aurait attendu lundi matin pour aviser 

Mdrrrrrr


----------



## liline17 (10 Octobre 2022)

Quand je soupçonne un PE de négliger les soins du nez, je lui dit que j'accepte de faire des soins du nez, seulement si les parents les font aussi,  sinon, le rhum va traîner et que ça ne sert qu'à le prolonger. 
Je sais bien quand l'enfant est soigné, car le rhume guérit en quelques jours dans ce cas et que l'enfant n'arrive pas avec le nez encombré. 
Pour que la situation ne s'éternise pas, dans ce cas, je ne fais rien, comme eux et j'attends juste qu'il tombe assez malade pour obliger ses parents à consulter. 
Depuis que je tiens ce discours, j'obtiens leur collaboration et moins de rhumes chez moi


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Linine17, attention au rhum qui traine en présence des enfants ! Avec modération, toujours ... 😅


----------



## MeliMelo (10 Octobre 2022)

Syl vous dites que vous ne pouvez pas refuser l'enfant car perte de salaire. Oui peut-être, mais si les parents vont chez le médecin et ont un certificat, ils pourront déduire votre salaire également, donc l'un dans l'autre, c'est à vous de voir...


----------



## Syl32 (10 Octobre 2022)

Oui je comprends bien. Et je trouve logique de le faire s'ils m'amènent un certificat. Mais jusqu'ici je n'ai jamais eu de parents qui ramenaient un certificat médical quand ils allaient chez le docteur et/ou gardaient leurs enfants. Ils ne se posent pas la question en fait, et on ne déduit pas la journée du salaire. Je n'ai eu aucune réclamation à ce sujet-là.
C'est sûr que si ils m'amenaient un certificat je déduirais sans problème. Mais je ne leur demande pas de le faire, c'est à eux de savoir, c'est écrit sur notre contrat mais la plupart du temps ils le lisent en diagonale, tant pis pour eux. 
Par contre si je refuse d'accueillir un enfant il est évident que la journée doit être déduite. Et là oui je ne trouve pas juste qu'on déduise ma journée alors que le parent n'est pas assez responsable pour garder son enfant malade à la maison ou pour l'amener chez un docteur. C'est pour cela que je râle en fait parce que j'aurais bien aimé dire à cette maman qu'elle me ramène sa fille lorsqu'elle aura eu un diagnostic médical mais alors là ça s'apparente à un refus d'accueil de ma part.


----------



## VirKill (11 Octobre 2022)

Bjrs, idem enfant enrhumée depuis 1 mois, nez qui coule non lavé et non débouché le matin donc encombré, ça traine car non soigné, l'enfant n tousse pas de fièvre donc pas de consultation mais infectée y en ras le bol de bosser ainsi, il y a 4 ans un enfant avec 39,5 °, j'appelle le papa pour venir le récupérer, il arrive avec du doliprane en sirop lui administre la dose et repart au boulot, yessssssss le soir à 20 H l'enfant encore chaud en T° il est venu le chercher nous avons discuté j'ai STOP pour son comportement.

Bon courage.


----------



## Syl32 (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes
J'ai effectivement parlé à la maman hier soir et comme par hasard elle m'a dit qu'elle sortait plus tôt aujourd'hui et qu'elle allait essayer de trouver un rendez-vous chez un docteur. Elle arrive ce matin (la petite toujours en short) en me disant qu'elle viendrait la chercher plus tôt car rendez-vous docteur. YESSS ! Si je n'avais rien dit elle n'aurait rien fait. Ca se voit pourtant que L est malade.
Pareil la maman d'un autre petit que je garde arrive ce matin (je ne l'avais pas hier) en me disant qu'il est malade, le nez qui coule (ça fait longtemps lui aussi) mais ça doit être les dents..... Ben voyons !!!!
Je n'en peux plus les filles !


----------



## Catie6432 (11 Octobre 2022)

Une collègue avait posté quelque chose de très intéressant à propos des poussées dentaires et de leurs symptômes. On en trouve le détail sur le portail ameli. J'ai transmis cette "fiche" à tous mes employeurs. C'est assez "amusant" de constater que certains symptômes attribués systématiquement à une poussée dentaire par les parents, n'en sont tout simplement pas !


----------



## Syl32 (11 Octobre 2022)

Catie6432, je viens de regarder cette fiche. Effectivement elle est assez claire et confirme que les dents ne provoquent pas de rhume ou de nez qui coule . Je m'appuierai dessus lorsqu'un parent me dira encore que le nez coule à cause des dents.
Merci pour l'info


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Je fais comme toi Liline ... les parents ne font rien, moi idem 

Alors hier soir .... enfant bien pris ... sérum .... et le culot de me dire ...

« Ah mince ... il va me le filer »

« *NON SI VOUS LE SOIGNEZ ! » car après ce sera MOI MALADE et ARRÊT DE TRAVAIL ...*

la tête ... donc lui je m’en fou ... moi NON car AT

Ce matin, gamin sans doliprane car hier l’enfant avait eu du doliprane « car patraque » et le nez fait ... ils s’y sont mis à 2 les pauvres ... 🤣

Ah les parents nous feront toujours rire !


----------

